# Skylines from games



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi! Here you can post photos of skylines from all games you want. 



Here it is my: Need For Speed Underground 2 (I find this photo on the net, I don't know who made it):


----------



## _Forum_ (Sep 16, 2013)

Cool thread :cheers2:

Here are some images of GTA:SA I took early this year.

This Los santos skyline taken from the top of San Fierro's Transamerica pyramid building using in-game camera at full zoom. 



Los santos skyline at night.



San fierro skyline at night.



Los Venturas city at night.


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't have any photos of it, but the Hong Kong skyline depicted in 'Sleeping Dogs' is fantastic.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

The Doom 2 city skyline:


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

I found some images of the Hong Kong skyline from Sleeping Dogs on google, albeit they are rather low resolution.


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

The New York City Liberty Dome in Crysis 3.


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

Skyscraperking1566 said:


> Hi! Here you can post photos of skylines from all games you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is my: Need For Speed Underground 2 (I find this photo on the net, I don't know who made it):


saw Wisma 46 there but the right looks like Jin Mao tower


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

Masjid Jamek LRT Station,Kuala Lumpur Malaysia...map


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

Bukit Bintang,KL map 

Counter Strike


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Cloud City on Bespin is one of the best elements of Rogue Squadron games:










It's very natural in terms of architecture diversity and it's dense. You also get to fly in its lower levels, so you get to see it all up-close.

Second level that felt like it had a skyline was the second Death Star mission:










I loved flying low between those structures - it almost felt like going through a city.


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

Azrain98 said:


> saw Wisma 46 there but the right looks like Jin Mao tower


Various skyscrapers of bayview city of need for speed underground 2 are a copy of real skyscrapers


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

GTA IV
LIBERTY CITY (NYC)










GTA V 
LOS SANTOS (L.A.)












Ghost Recon
MEXICO CITY


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

Lost Santos (LA ) from GTA v by me


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

London from uncharted 3


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sana'a Yemen from uncharted 3


----------



## kithuatdienbinhdinh (Sep 25, 2013)

look like in vice city 

Kĩ thuật điện bình định-tự động hóa bình định-khí nén bình định-thủy lực bình định


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

Azrain98 said:


> saw Wisma 46 there but the right looks like Jin Mao tower


and Hong Kong's Central Plaza right between the two 

it's a little funny though how I never noticed all these familiar towers in the game when I played it years ago!


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Quiz question*

In one of the pictures of Mexico City (by gabrielbabb), a European skyscraper is hidden. Does anyone know which one???


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hoftoren?


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Not quite, it's *Tour Descartes* in Paris.
You can it find in the second picture.









by Wikipedia


----------



## Swapbeck (Apr 18, 2011)

The city of lost Heaven from Mafia 2


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

The halo games had a few decent skylines.
New Alexandria,Eposz,Reach










New Mombasa,East African Protectorate,Earth


----------



## RoccatArvo (Dec 7, 2011)

Hengsha (Deus Ex Human Revolution).


----------

